# good link to exercise/bodypart breakdown



## rocco-x (Sep 14, 2009)

found this as i was floating around last nite.hope it helps out. www.exrx.net/lists/directory.html


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 3, 2010)

rocco-x said:


> found this as i was floating around last nite.hope it helps out. www.exrx.net/lists/directory.html



That link is bad bro.


----------

